#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 4

## Sakshi Dutta

*This is the Fourth LOL thread of LOL of the DAY!!!  

So what is LOL of the DAY?? 

Full of fun, masti and humour, this easy to play contest will make you dig deep into those shelves of laughter and come up with wittiest and wackiest of jokes, images, videos or anything that you find funny.

Simply post it on the LOL of the day thread for that day and if your ‘LOLer’ manages to get most ‘Likes’ for the day, then you will be the winner of a free Rs.100 mobile recharge. Yes! It’s as simple as that……And yes, you can win these recharges EVERYDAY!!

For more details about this contest click HERE

So...What are you waiting for...Start LOLLING now!!! Remember..The LOL with the most LIKES Wins a FREE Mobile Recharge worth Rs. 100 every day!!

IMP: You need to get atleast 10 LIKES on a post for it to be considered as LOL of the Day!!


*





  Similar Threads: F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 9 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 6 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 5 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 3 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 2

----------


## shubhamgoyal23

Superb attitude 4 life...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

. Log hamare bare me kya sochte hain.... ..
.
.
.
Agar ye bhi hum hi sochenge toh phir...
.
.
.
log kya sochenge.....??

----------


## shubhamgoyal23

Einstein,
Newton,
Maxwell,
Watt,
Marconi,
Bohr Galieo,
&
Shakespeare
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
Ye Wo Kamine Hain,
Jinke Maa Baap Ki 10 Minute
Ki Masti,
Hamaari 20 Saal Ki Masti
Per Bhari Padi..!!
Hume Niche Phasa Gaye,
Khud Uper Masti Maar
Rahe Hain..!! :-|

----------


## shubhamgoyal23

ACP : Daya, Darwaza Tod
Daya : *thaaaaaad dd*.. Do..

ACP : Myy Godd..
Khoon Me Lapti Hui Laash
Lagta Hai Yeh Laash Mari Hui Hai..
ABHIJEET : Haan Sir, Lagta Hai 2-3 Ghante Pehle Hi Khoon Hua Hai..

DAYA: Sir, Yeh Goli Lagi Hai Iske Seene Me..
ACP : Lagta Hai Yeh Goli Bandook Se Chalaayi Gayyi Hai..

FREDERICKS (like a fool) : Haan Sir......!

----------


## prasanjeet roy

this is the largest LOL of indian govt.

----------


## somesh.km1

*he will surely win heavy weight championship............................lolz*

----------


## prasanjeet roy

conversation with kasab

----------


## shubhamgoyal23

*
Can kirchoff b applied on dis ckt???????????????*

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

Hey LOLERS  :P:  Here's a tip for everyone...

When you upload an Image on FE, then you can DOUBLE CLICK on it to view its formatting options..

Try it once..i am sure you will create beautiful posts after that...  :D:

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

*Gosshh!!!!

 No winner today as well! 

Come on guys...Is getting 10 LIKES on your LOLsss such a BIG THING???* 

*THREAD CLOSED!*

----------

